# How To Access Bsnl Data1 Wirelessly



## bhutbhut (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi
I am using BSNL Dataone . I want to know whether I can setup an wireless connection, using my DataOne. I am using a Compaq Laptop but it doesn't have wireless support. So I need to work with a PCMCIA card.
So, please let me know how can I access my Data1 connection wirelesly.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 19, 2007)

which modem do u have... do ur laptop have a PCMCIA wireless card already


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 19, 2007)

u can get a bsnl wifi modem (wifi adsl router) and get a minipci or pcmcia wifi card. this will setup a wireless dataone connection.


----------



## bhutbhut (Jan 20, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> which modem do u have... do ur laptop have a PCMCIA wireless card already


I am using Sterlite SmartAX MT882, modem provided by BSNL. I dont have PCMCIA card, but I am planning to buy one. So, I ask you for the total setup procedure.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 20, 2007)

either change ur adsl modem to a wifi enabled one or get a wifi router wid lan input. u either need a wifi pcmcia or minipci card for the setup. get these hardware components.


----------



## bhutbhut (Jan 20, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> either change ur adsl modem to a wifi enabled one or get a wifi router wid lan input. u either need a wifi pcmcia or minipci card for the setup. get these hardware components.



Thanks infra_red. But please let me know that if I get one ADSL modem with WIFI enabled like type II or type IV modem from BSNL, do I need to buy an access point or that modem has that support bundled.
Waiting for your response.


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 20, 2007)

if u buy type 2 or 4 modem u can use lan and wireless both... u don;lt need any roter for that... the modem can be configured to allow interest to all those machines that are connected to it... i even heard that type 4 modem comes bundled with a WIFI PCMCIA card


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 20, 2007)

yes, u dun need any separete access point or router. i dunno abt wifi pc card being bundled. but this hardware is sufficient to setup a wireless bsnl BB connection. i myself am thinking of setting this up. but just waiting, coz i may shift to some other place in a few months after my education's complete. in that case i'll take the laptop wid me and keep a desktop at home.


----------

